# weird looking honker



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

saw this bird on my way home from work today between halstad and fertile. half white and half honker. anybody know what this is. also while we were sitting there, a collared honker flew right over my pickup.

[siteimg]1270[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1269[/siteimg]


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Sorry can't help ya on that one. Never seen anything like it before, but that is pretty neat. Too bad this wasn't during the fall. :lol: You could have had a weird looking goose and a collared goose!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am guessing that it is half albino.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

looks like it just has color problems


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have see two of them at 1806 steakhouse resturant at Beulah werid yeah


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have never seen one like that before, thats pretty cool.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

We shot 1 like that down here about 7/8 years ago. The DNR thought that it was crossed with a tame goose some how. It showed no signs of being part albino. I'm not sure though, you can never know.


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

In the picture where it is fl;ying away, it looks like a mallard cross.... Dont it?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

wow, Finally sighting one, I suspect white canada goose is deafness.. she follow hearing goose club... :withstupid:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

You don't have half albino's. That's ridiculous. I would say it's just either a color defect or a cross. But most likely just a color defect in my humble opinion. kewl looking anyway!!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ken W. and I shot a goose up by Bottineau about 25 years ago that looked like a cross between a honker and a blue goose. It had a honker looking body with a white head. We called it a "Bonker"!!! Should have mounted it.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

fishhook said:


> You don't have half albino's. That's ridiculous. I would say it's just either a color defect or a cross. But most likely just a color defect in my humble opinion. kewl looking anyway!!


How so? Couldn't you call a color defect half albino?


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Haven't you ever seen partial albino pheasant. One of my buddies has one on his wall it does happen.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

My dad has one also.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Albino's have no skin pigment. It isn't partial. Your either albino, or you're not. Pheasant's can be color schemed many different ways. There are different races of pheasants cross bred all the time and the colors do get goofy.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I stand corrected. I did some research after my last post here and it is possible for some species to be partial albino, although from what i read it is more a color malfunction and not a true albino.

Pheasants, however, have many different breeds that can be crossbred and some color schemes end up looking albino, although they are not.

And Canada geese more often than not end up with a mostly white neck and head.


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

:2cents: When I was in Green Bay I went to a place that was almost like a petting zoo for mallards and Canadians. The geese and ducks were free to come and go as they pleased, but you could buy corn to feed them and most of them stayed there year round, because there was plenty of food and open water. And almost all of the geese were starting to get white feathers, just like the goose in the picture. Maybe the goose was someone's pet at one time or another? :2cents:


----------



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a goose you guys would like to see but i cant figure out how to get a picture posted. How do you do this?


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

> "johnsona"How so? Couldn't you call a color defect half albino?


No. An albino is an albino. The term you are looking for is piebald. :run:


----------

